# S7-1200 | 1212C v4.4 OPC-UA keine Datenbausteine ersichtlich



## Geextah (5 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine *S7-1212C *mit Firmware *v4.4*

Wie unter https://support.industry.siemens.co...1212c-ac-dc-relais-8di-6do-2ai?dti=0&lc=de-CH beschrieben wurde nun ein OPC-UA Server mit aufgesetzt.

Wenn ich mich nun verbinde, werden mir keine Datenbausteine angezeigt. Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. weis mehr darüber?





Danke


----------



## ChristophD (5 Februar 2020)

Hi,

bitte den Server richtig konfigurieren.
Bei der S7-1200 musst du in den CPU Eigenschaften die DB einstellen die per OPC UA zur Verfügung gestellt werden, bei einer S7-1500 ist das nicht notwendig.
ließ dazu bitte auch die Dokumente zur S7-1200 V4.4 FW, dort wird das nochmal erklärt!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Geextah (5 Februar 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Bei der S7-1200 musst du in den CPU Eigenschaften die DB einstellen die per OPC UA zur Verfügung gestellt werden, bei einer S7-1500 ist das nicht notwendig.
> ließ dazu bitte auch die Dokumente zur S7-1200 V4.4 FW, dort wird das nochmal erklärt!



Hallo Christoph,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!


Für alle die am selben Problen scheitern:




Gruß
Dominic


----------

